# Cubic 7x7x7 MassProducts soon...



## grigr (Jan 31, 2012)

China forumpublished the photo, the edge 8.5 cm


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 31, 2012)

oh thank god . . .
do you know anything about turning ability.


----------



## HiWhatIsMyName (Jan 31, 2012)

wow... that is insane... is that a shengshou? they make puzzles fast eg. s6 in october i guess and the s8 just in christmas/new years and now a s7... only a 2 month interval, v-cubes takes 1 year to make just a 2x2! and 3x3!


----------



## Godmil (Jan 31, 2012)

Well if that turns over the pillowed 7x7 exception in the WCA rules, I hope it's better than the V-Cube :/


----------



## HiWhatIsMyName (Jan 31, 2012)

also, can you tell me the link to the forum?


----------



## aaronb (Jan 31, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Well if that turns over the pillowed 7x7 exception in the WCA rules, I hope it's better than the V-Cube :/


 
If it is a lot worse than the V-Cube, it won't become the most widely used cube, and won't overturn WCA rules. It is as good or better than the V-cube, and it becomes popular, they may change the rules.


----------



## timelonade (Jan 31, 2012)

Anything about pricing as well? I feel cheap asking but the major reason I haven't bought a 7x7 is the price :/..


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

Ah that is sexy. Can't wait to get it at a reasonable price.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Well if that turns over the pillowed 7x7 exception in the WCA rules, I hope it's better than the V-Cube :/


 
I don't think the sheer existence of a non-pillowed 7x7 should actually force everyone to go buy a new puzzle. Although... I have been waiting for this for 3.5 years now


----------



## HiWhatIsMyName (Jan 31, 2012)

3.5 years=from v-cubes started? wow


----------



## qqwref (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome. I really want one of these.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 31, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## chris410 (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice! Please keep us updated on availability.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2012)

Meh - I really want the X-Cube 7. I still want to know how the corners don't fall out of it.

Seriously, I find this sad, since I'm guessing it will kill demand for the X-Cube 7, so it will never be produced.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 31, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Seriously, I find this sad, since I'm guessing it will kill demand for the X-Cube 7, so it will never be produced.



Has there been any word on the X-Cube 7 in the last year? I pressumed it wasn't going to happen anyway.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Has there been any word on the X-Cube 7 in the last year? I pressumed it wasn't going to happen anyway.


 
No, I've not heard a thing in over a year. But I was still hoping...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, I've been hoping too, but with no information it's hard to believe it's still a real possibility.

I do think the market could sustain more than one brand of cubical 7x7, though - look at how many cubical 5x5s and 6x6s you can buy...


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

Any idea on the price and release date?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> No, I've not heard a thing in over a year. But I was still hoping...


 
I still don't think whatever mechanism he used was suitable for heavy speedcubing.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Meh - I really want the X-Cube 7. I still want to know how the corners don't fall out of it.
> 
> Seriously, I find this sad, since I'm guessing it will kill demand for the X-Cube 7, so it will never be produced.



Haha...every so often I pull up the x-cube 7 video thinking, "maybe now I can figure out the mech." Even with this new one coming out, at least _I'm_ still in demand for the x7...that doesn't exactly constitute a market though.


----------



## Felix1996 (Jan 31, 2012)

i think a cubic 7x7 is just a pillowed one and the edges and corners are "extendend", so that it becomes cubic..

i really want a cubic 7x7! i hate the pillowed shape of my v-cube -.-


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2012)

Muhahaha, I already have one since 2 years! 







Spoiler



Of course it was a custom puzzle, made by Tony Fisher. I just had the honour to solve it once.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 31, 2012)

Erik said:


> Muhahaha, I already have one since 2 years!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Looks like it turned quite nice too


----------



## qqwref (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually, Tony's looks kinda delicate from the video. I hope the mass-produced one will be as nice as the SS 8x8 and the V-Cube 7


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Actually, Tony's looks kinda delicate from the video. I hope the mass-produced one will be as nice as the SS 8x8 and the V-Cube 7


 
What looked delicate? What they were like combined... MWAHAHA


----------



## qqwref (Jan 31, 2012)

The cube looks delicate from the way Erik was turning it - it seemed to lock up on itself a lot and he looked like he was trying not to turn it too fast or cut corners. It actually reminded me a bit of how Eastsheen solves look. Maybe this was because it was a one-off design and he was being careful - I dunno.

Also, wait, 8.5 cm? That seems kinda big, pretty much as big as the 8x8. I think I might prefer something smaller :| (At least if I'm trying to do actual speedsolves. I guess I'd prefer something closer to 7cm, like the SS 6x6.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Also, wait, 8.5 cm? That seems kinda big, pretty much as big as the 8x8. I think I might prefer something smaller :| (At least if I'm trying to do actual speedsolves. I guess I'd prefer something closer to 7cm, like the SS 6x6.)



The 8x8 basically the same size of a 7x7 if you extend it out, which means they are probably using the v7 layer size, but I do agree that a little smaller would be nicer.


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Also, wait, 8.5 cm? That seems kinda big, pretty much as big as the 8x8. I think I might prefer something smaller :| (At least if I'm trying to do actual speedsolves. I guess I'd prefer something closer to 7cm, like the SS 6x6.)


 
The 8x8 is bigger then then V 7 and from the picture the SS 7 looks about a cubie smaller.


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> The cube looks delicate from the way Erik was turning it - it seemed to lock up on itself a lot and he looked like he was trying not to turn it too fast or cut corners. It actually reminded me a bit of how Eastsheen solves look. Maybe this was because it was a one-off design and he was being careful - I dunno.
> 
> Also, wait, 8.5 cm? That seems kinda big, pretty much as big as the 8x8. I think I might prefer something smaller :| (At least if I'm trying to do actual speedsolves. I guess I'd prefer something closer to 7cm, like the SS 6x6.)


 
It was, but hey that's what you get with casted pieces. Never a match for machine-produced cubes of course. At the time it was amazing!  (still is since he did it by-hand)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 31, 2012)

Who made the cube? The same person as the x cube 4 or the person that made the pillowed x cube 7?


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 31, 2012)

It kind of looks like a Shengshou brand cube, I wonder what the turning is like. I hope to get this some time.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish I had more money than I do right now.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like a Shengshou, I'm excited  Will finally have something to replace my terrible YJ...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 1, 2012)

that thing doesnt look right, too blocky


----------



## HiWhatIsMyName (Feb 1, 2012)

it's a shengshou... i know chinese and they make cubes pretty fast... the 6x6, the 8x8, why not the 7x7?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 1, 2012)

I tell you what I want, what I really really want


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2012)

AvGalen said:


> I tell you what I want, what I really really want


 
Sheng-a-shou, ah.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 1, 2012)

This could be nice... Shengshou 7x7 vs X-Cube 7. I don't solve 7x7's (not even a 4x4 yet), but still, it's a rivalry that could help both companies. And, if the pillowed V7 becomes illegal in competitions, they may be forced to make a cubic 7x7. And then, from nowhere, we have three companies making cubic 7x7's.


----------



## HiWhatIsMyName (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate V-cubes. I only buy knockoffs and this one i may get.


----------



## maggot (Feb 2, 2012)

This is exciting. The way the edges of the cubies are curved is closely related to many of the SS puzzles. Hopefully this is in fact SS. They have a strong momentum going with the successful release of the 6x6 and 8x8... it would only make sense. The SS 6x6 to me was indeed very much welcomed cube. No more unreliable pin mods! A cubic 7x7 would be welcomed in similar fashion. No more awkward pillowed garbage! Although, half of the problem with the 7x7 is sheer size. 8.5 seems kinda reasonable, but yes, preferrably smaller =(


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't like big cubes that much, but I've always wanted a 7x7. If the price is reasonable I might get one! :3


----------



## wcaroman (Feb 2, 2012)

WCA rules doesn't correct some: 7x7 cube doesn't exist yet.
Sorry, Michal, but when 7x7 cube will be released, I think need to renew records for 7x7 cube.
It is sounds roughly, but it is true.


----------



## aaronb (Feb 2, 2012)

Alukret said:


> WCA rules doesn't correct some: 7x7 cube doesn't exist yet.
> Sorry, Michal, but when 7x7 cube will be released, I think need to renew records for 7x7 cube.
> It is sounds roughly, but it is true.


 
But cubic cubes would give an advantage. And if somebody beats the current WR, it doesn't really matter, does it? (Beating the current WR seems likely as I've seen a lot of fast 7x7ing lately.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think we'd need to reset the records, unless the top solvers in the world all agree that the old record times are impossible to ever achieve with the new cubes. And that seems very unlikely to be the case.


----------



## weatherbird (Feb 7, 2012)

> China forumpublished the photo, the edge 8.5 cm


What website was this on?


----------



## aronpm (Feb 7, 2012)

weatherbird said:


> What website was this on?


China forum = MF8


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 7, 2012)

Alukret said:


> WCA rules doesn't correct some: 7x7 cube doesn't exist yet.
> Sorry, Michal, but when 7x7 cube will be released, I think need to renew records for 7x7 cube.
> It is sounds roughly, but it is true.


 
From the WCA regulations:


> 9i3) If the regulations for an event are changed, then the old regional records stand until they are broken under the new regulations.



Therefore Michal's WR's would stand until someone broke them.


----------



## coldplay (Feb 7, 2012)

maggot said:


> No more awkward pillowed garbage!


 
Well, the 7x7x7 certainly doesn't deserve to be pillowed, because it is solvable in a cubic form, but to declare all pillowed cubes _garbage?_ I think that the 11x11x11 is actually better pillowed than not because it allows your hands to wrap around the cube better, especially with such a large cube as is the 11x11x11.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 7, 2012)

But even if this cube is released, and is good, would the regulations really be changed so that everyone with a V-7 has to buy a new one? I know it's been mentioned, but would it atually happen? 
Seems a bit OTT to me, mainly because it isnt going to be cheap.


----------



## Goosly (Feb 7, 2012)

When a cubic 7x7 is released, the regulations should not be changed to 'only cubic 7x7's are allowed', and therefor there is no reason to reset records on 7x7 done with a pillowed one.


----------



## asportking (Feb 7, 2012)

Goosly said:


> When a cubic 7x7 is released, the regulations should not be changed to 'only cubic 7x7's are allowed', and therefor there is no reason to reset records on 7x7 done with a pillowed one.



It was already mentioned that the old records will not be changed. Also, the regulations will only be changed once the cubic 7x7s have been around for a while and are fairly popular; they won't change the regulations as soon as the cubic 7x7s are released.


----------



## aaronb (Feb 7, 2012)

aronpm said:


> China forum = MF8


 
Are you sure? Based on Alexa, it is far less popular than SS; and if I remember correctly, in a CubeCast episode, someone said there was a Chinese forum more popular than SS.


----------



## HiWhatIsMyName (Feb 8, 2012)

ss is not a forum, it is the brand name. mf8 is a forum, but there is also a mf8 brand.

EDIT: i thought ss was shengshou, duh


----------



## aronpm (Feb 8, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Are you sure? Based on Alexa, it is far less popular than SS; and if I remember correctly, in a CubeCast episode, someone said there was a Chinese forum more popular than SS.


 
Yes, I am 100% sure. Alexa is certainly not a very accurate ranking. Do you even know how it gathers its statistics?

Let me throw some comparisons:
Speedsolving users online: _There are currently 175 users online. 32 members and 143 guests. *Most users ever online was 911, 12-01-2011 at 09:50 AM*._
MF8 users online:_ online Member - 241 people online - 48 members (2 invisible), 193 visitors - *the highest on record 1022 in 2010-10-1*._

Speedsolving members: 15,443 (unknown # of posters)
MF8 members: 152,394 (44786 posters, 107688 non-posters)

Speedsolving threads: 31,144
MF8 threads: 76,172

Speedsolving posts: 683,871
MF8 posts: 1,486,651

Highest Speedsolving post count: 6,191 by Mike Hughey (Mike overtook Arnaud )
Highest MF8 post count: 34,210 by kevin_xiao (although he is far ahead of #2, 19,572 posts by 魔鱼儿)



Spoiler



sources:
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http://bbs.mf8-china.com/
http://translate.google.com/transla...8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http://bbs.mf8-china.com/
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php

Just so you know that I'm not pulling numbers out of my ass


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Highest Speedsolving post count: 6,191 by Mike Hughey (Mike overtook Arnaud )


Yes, it happened just a few days ago. I noticed that on that day, Arnaud made a bunch of posts; I think he was trying to keep me from catching him. We went back and forth for a few hours, and then unfortunately I shot right past him. 



aronpm said:


> Highest MF8 post count: 34,210 by kevin_xiao (although he is far ahead of #2, 19,572 posts by 魔鱼儿)


See, I'm not so bad.... 

Honestly, I'm encouraged that the numbers aren't even more skewed than this. I figured they might have us beaten by an order of magnitude. I guess they do for members, but it looks like they don't on any of the other statistics. So at least we're somewhat competitive.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 8, 2012)

I was going to say that the post quality here is generally higher but then I realised where I was posting.

Also, what happened on 01/12/11 for ss to be so popular?


----------



## HiWhatIsMyName (Feb 22, 2012)

v3?


----------



## oxymoronicuber (Feb 25, 2012)

Just seen a pre-order page at 51morefun...
I have all the Shangshous, so will definitely be getting this!


1st post.


----------



## CubeTeePie (Feb 25, 2012)

*Shengshou 7x7*

Has anyone heard about the Shengshou 7x7? I found it on the 51morefun site
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=659


----------



## chris410 (Feb 25, 2012)

The site says March for black and white, and they mentioned something about the price not being set. I hope they will have them in stock in March so the orders will not take a month to fill like they did with the 6x6.


----------



## Pete the Geek (Feb 25, 2012)

It will be $77 if they follow their 8x8 pricing system . I'm looking forward to this and to the 9x9 and 10x10 follow up!!! I set PRs on the very first solve of my SS 5x5 and 6x6. I wonder if it will be the same with the 7x7?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 26, 2012)

Pete the Geek said:


> It will be $77 if they follow their 8x8 pricing system



I highly doubt it will be that expensive. IMO it won't even be as expensive as the V-Cube 7, which is $41. I'd expect this cube to be around $30.


----------



## HiWhatIsMyName (Feb 28, 2012)

I saw on the web site for only 20 bucks! I think that's because of competition from other KO 7x7 makers, so they had to make it cheap so that more ppl buy that one. 

For the 8x8, Shengshou is their only choice. So they make it so expensive that they gather all the income they want until another 8x8 comes out. Then there will be discounts and it may be much cheaper. But that's highly impossible, as no other company invested to make cubes over 7x7.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 28, 2012)

CubeTeePie said:


> Has anyone heard about the Shengshou 7x7? I found it on the 51morefun site
> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=659


 
In the second picture on that site, look at there the second top corner on the right hand side touches the piece beside it... it looks weird, I wonder if it slots into it's neighbours... which could explain how it's cubic. (Though more likely I have no idea what I'm talking about).


----------



## Stefan (Feb 28, 2012)

Godmil said:


> which could explain how it's cubic


 
Did you realize how much thicker the outer layers are than the inner layers?


----------



## Godmil (Feb 28, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Did you realize how much thicker the outer layers are than the inner layers?



Ah, of course... I was looking at the angle where it's 45degrees and thought it was equal... when I stopped to look at the side on shots it was obvious


----------



## LNZ (Mar 23, 2012)

The site 51morefun.com site is taking pre-orders for the cubic (non-pillowed) Shengshou 7x7x7 right now. It costs $35 USD and it comes with free S/H. It is released on March 28, 2012. I have pre-ordered a black Shengshou 7x7x7 as I already have a white V-Cube 7.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 23, 2012)

ordered mine this morning along with a SS 2,3, and Edison 3. Too bad i have to wait until the 28th for the order to be shipped out, but it will be worth it once i get my cubic 7X7.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 24, 2012)

I tried ordering but didn't see Paypal as an option to pay. Is there any way of paying with Paypal?


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anyone know when E3 cubes is going to be taking preorders?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 24, 2012)

as far as i know, 51morefun is the only site currently offering pre-orders or any info at all for that matter on the SS7. 
Louis, the only payment option that i saw on the 51 site was credit card so i paid Visa, but would have also preferred Paypal.


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 24, 2012)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> as far as i know, 51morefun is the only site currently offering pre-orders or any info at all for that matter on the SS7.
> Louis, the only payment option that i saw on the 51 site was credit card so i paid Visa, but would have also preferred Paypal.


 
Well I heard from some people that they are going to be doing a preorder.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 24, 2012)

The Cubicle will be offering preorders very soon.


----------



## LNZ (Mar 24, 2012)

The site 51morefun.com does not take paypal right now. I used my VISA debit card directly to pay for it. Like you do when you buy stuff at amazon.com.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 24, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> The Cubicle will be offering preorders very soon.


 
should've been quicker <_<


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 27, 2012)

We are taking pre-orders now for $32.00, limited amount available, they will be in 4-7 days. Go on the website and you can find it for pre-order in black and white.

(sorry for the incorrect info posted on the update thread, $32.00 is the final price change)


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 27, 2012)

E3cubestore said:


> We are taking pre-orders now for $32.00, limited amount available, they will be in 4-7 days. Go on the website and you can find it for pre-order in black and white.
> 
> (sorry for the incorrect info posted on the update thread, $32.00 is the final price change)


 

Could you make a quick video on the turning quality and everything like that?


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 27, 2012)

We will as soon as they arrive!


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 27, 2012)

Will the price go up if I don't pre-order?


----------

